# Permanent Tattooed Eyebrows



## missymaricel (Mar 8, 2009)

I wanted to share my personal experience with those who are seriously considering having their eyebrows permanently tattooed. I must say it’s one of the best decisions I’ve ever made. I used to spend at least ten minutes every day drawing in my eyebrows for ten whole years (that’s forty straight days of my life wasted away!), worrying about it smudging, smearing, or rubbing off throughout the day. There was no way I would allow my natural, low straight eyebrows to take prominence over my eyes, but I was fed up with drawing them in also. That’s when I finally made the choice to have them tattooed on. I did thorough research and looked around for certified cosmetic technicians, locating an aesthetician in north San Diego who worked at a reputable salon in an affluent part of town. She was very clean and professional and addressed every concern and issue I had. My major concern was the shape of my brows. I refused to have them generically “stenciled in” so she allowed me to draw them in myself to my particular liking, working with me to define the length and arch best suited for my facial structure. They can even “feather” it out, imitating hair strokes for a much more natural look if you’d like. As for the right coloring, she mixed several shades of colors to complement my hair and skin tone, and to ensure they wouldn’t turn out too light when they healed, or too dark. I feared the “green eyebrow” problem so she used a mixture of dark brown colors refraining from black – which is the color that usually fades to an odd shade of green in time. What was most important was that she listened to exactly what I wanted. The procedure itself lasts about 2-3 hours. A topical analgesic is applied a few minutes prior to the procedure and works pretty well in numbing the area. You will feel the pressure as the needle penetrates the skin, but it isn’t excruciatingly painful at all. It’s as if you’re continually being lightly scratched by your cat. My aesthetician allowed me to watch the whole process with a mirror in hand to make sure she was following the shape I wanted. There is a little bit of oozing and bleeding that will occur, but that’s normal. If you start to feel a bit of stinging during the procedure, just let the aesthetician know and they’ll reapply more analgesic. After the procedure is complete, eyebrows will look a bit too harsh. This is absolutely normal! Be aware that you will be walking around in public with dark, shiny eyebrows for awhile. The top layer skin will eventually scab up and fall off within a week. In the meantime, it’s extremely important to keep brows clean and covered in an antibiotic ointment to aid in healing. Do not—and I repeat—DO NOT touch brows or allow yourself to be tempted to peel away any skin that is falling off!!! You will end up removing the tattoo altogether since it takes time for each layer of skin to completely heal. Just because the top layer appears healed doesn’t mean the preceding layers are. Once eyebrows are completely healed in about ten days, the final results will be apparent. The shade and shape on the tenth day will be the shade and shape that will last for several years to come. Many aestheticians will offer free touch ups in case there are a few tiny spots that are lighter than the rest of the brow. It’s recommended to come in for a touch up at least three weeks after the initial procedure. I had to come in for mine, but one touch up was all I needed. Two years later I still love my eyebrows! They’re the exact shape (I don’t care for the natural, feathered look) and color I want. I don’t have to bother drawing or coloring them in whatsoever and it’s saved me so much time while getting ready in the morning. They haven’t faded at all, partly because I wear SPF 30 on a daily basis to protect my skin. I just love my permanent tattooed eyebrows!!!

TIPS:

Choose only aestheticians certified by the Society of Permanent Cosmetic Professionals (SPCP) and look at pictures of their previous before and after procedures. You want to make sure they’ve performed stellar work without any problems with shape and scarring occurring. 

Talk to past clientele and ask how happy or unhappy they were with the aesthetician’s work.

Make sure your aesthetician LISTENS to you, makes you feel comfortable, and does exactly what you want. The last thing you want is someone who is harsh with you resulting in botched eyebrows and scarring, ruining your face PERMANENTLY.

Never have the procedure done by a friend or family member, and especially some random individual with unknown credentials. You will NEVER receive professional results from any of them. 

Here is a before, post-procedure, and healed after picture of me (no photo retouching whatsoever, just a lot of makeup!!!):


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts on tattooing eyebrows. I regret to disagree based on the following reasons:

1. Many times the aesthetician does not really Listen or carry out your exact wishes.  I have seen many crooked eyebrows or sometimes thicker or longer ones too.

2. Color of pigments applied is not stable.  This shows up after a few years when the tatoos "turn".  On lighter skin women, the pigments can turn a burgundy color. On medium skin or darker skin they will turn bluish or green/gray.

3.  As one gets older, the tatoo stays in the same place and moves down with the skin. I have seen clients with tatooed eyebrows which are discolores and sometimes hang over (with age) unless corrected surgically.

4. Tattoos are permanent.  If the styles change in how eyebrows "should" look, i.e. thicker, thinner, etc.  they tattoo basically locks us into one set look which may not be flattering either at the time or in future.

I think this is a very serious issue (apart from the pain in tatooing) there is much to be considered esthetically and also in health... sometimes there can be infections at the site of the tatoo and this is something which to me, is not worth it. 

Sorry, but I prefer to take a few minutes and do my own eyebrows or that of a client's versus fighting the blue/grey/green or burgundy eyebrows I have encountered


----------



## rimberry (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, your eyebrows look really good. I know for myself I could never do it, I would be too afraid that they would mess up my brows.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 8, 2009)

You brows look really pretty in the picture!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have seen some great ones .. But I am just too spooked to allow any kind of permanent tattoo be done on my face.....If they mess up...It's messed up......God forbid I had to sneeze in the middle ... My luck for real

If they don't it looks great...

I personally would never take the chance...and I like mine different shapes...sometime I wear them fuller and sometimes thinner...and I like the natural hair ...natural anything really....But of course I bore easily...and I like doing my brows


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2009)

They look really nice. The only person I know who has had her eyebrows tattooed is my aunt. 

I've a tattoo on my body but I can't imagine having my brows tattooed. Like Tish, I like mine in different shapes.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Your eyebrows turned out fantastic, the coloring is perfect

My friends mom has tattoed eyebrows... She has light brown hair and her eyebrows were done poorly, they were way too dark and it took years before it started to fade


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks for sharing your experience, I also would probably not opt for tattooed brows as I love to change my haircolour alot so I wouldn't want my hair and brows to mismatch


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 8, 2009)

From seeing your before photo, I understand your decision to have it done, and I find the result on you to be really nice. 

My friend had no hair at all in her eyebrows. She didn't have the skills to draw them on neither, so recently she had them tatooed. It has changed her whole apperance, for the better - she has actually become more confident and now she will even pull back her hair in a ponytail, which she would never do before.

I wouldn't have it done. for the simple reason, I don't need it! But for those who thinks of getting it done, I think you give good advice.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

Your eyebrows look great, but I've seen way too many blue eyebrow and eyeliner tattoos in my lifetime to think of doing it for myself. I also know a lot of people with non-cosmetic tattoos, and ALL of the ones done in dark inks do change to green/blue over time.


----------



## winkietoe (May 12, 2009)

Your eye brows look great, but Id be too scared to get it done myself.

My mom has it done, as well as lots of her friends, and I dont like the way any of them look.  The ones Ive seen are too dark or have faded to blue


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Thank you for sharing your thoughts on tattooing eyebrows. I regret to disagree based on the following reasons:

1. Many times the aesthetician does not really Listen or carry out your exact wishes.  I have seen many crooked eyebrows or sometimes thicker or longer ones too.

2. Color of pigments applied is not stable.  This shows up after a few years when the tatoos "turn".  On lighter skin women, the pigments can turn a burgundy color. On medium skin or darker skin they will turn bluish or green/gray.

3.  As one gets older, the tatoo stays in the same place and moves down with the skin. I have seen clients with tatooed eyebrows which are discolores and sometimes hang over (with age) unless corrected surgically.

4. Tattoos are permanent.  If the styles change in how eyebrows "should" look, i.e. thicker, thinner, etc.  they tattoo basically locks us into one set look which may not be flattering either at the time or in future.

I think this is a very serious issue (apart from the pain in tatooing) there is much to be considered esthetically and also in health... sometimes there can be infections at the site of the tatoo and this is something which to me, is not worth it. 

Sorry, but I prefer to take a few minutes and do my own eyebrows or that of a client's versus fighting the blue/grey/green or burgundy eyebrows I have encountered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really disagree with this (no offense to you at all, just my own opinion).

1. If anyone tries to tell you what you want when it comes to this or any kind of tattooing is not worth talking to. Most artists have no problem tweeking things until they meet your wants and needs. 

2. Yes tattooing fades over time. But with proper and simple care you can prolong this. Touch ups every 5-10 years or so definitely beat out dealing with doing your eyebrows everyday.

3. I can't really disagree with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. I think that you shouldn't not do something just because the "trend" may change in the future. I think if you want your eyebrows to look a certain way you should be able to without worrying if bushy eyebrows become the new fad next Spring. Of course be happy with what you're getting because you can't change it. 

Yes there are many risks involved with this kind of procedure. Just make sure you do your research. If you find an experienced and licensed artist, and you take the proper care, the risks are very low. This definitely isn't for everyone, but it can work for a lot of people. 

I think it turned out great on you and you look amazing!!!!!


----------



## Plm5027 (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for posting your experience getting your eyebrows tattooed. I am considering this because I just can't get mine to look right. My brows are black so every time I use a black pencil it looks to harsh. I would love to get mine tattooed so they can look perfect all the time. Your brows look really pretty.


----------



## aggrolounge (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Thank you for sharing your thoughts on tattooing eyebrows. I regret to disagree based on the following reasons:

1. Many times the aesthetician does not really Listen or carry out your exact wishes.  I have seen many crooked eyebrows or sometimes thicker or longer ones too.

2. Color of pigments applied is not stable.  This shows up after a few years when the tatoos "turn".  On lighter skin women, the pigments can turn a burgundy color. On medium skin or darker skin they will turn bluish or green/gray.

3.  As one gets older, the tatoo stays in the same place and moves down with the skin. I have seen clients with tatooed eyebrows which are discolores and sometimes hang over (with age) unless corrected surgically.

4. Tattoos are permanent.  If the styles change in how eyebrows "should" look, i.e. thicker, thinner, etc.  they tattoo basically locks us into one set look which may not be flattering either at the time or in future.

I think this is a very serious issue (apart from the pain in tatooing) there is much to be considered esthetically and also in health... sometimes there can be infections at the site of the tatoo and this is something which to me, is not worth it. 

Sorry, but I prefer to take a few minutes and do my own eyebrows or that of a client's versus fighting the blue/grey/green or burgundy eyebrows I have encountered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Idk that I agree with most of this. I deal with the frustration of having half a sparse, blonde eyebrow on both sides everyday... and regardless of what brows were "trendy" at the time, I surely couldn't simulate any brow shape I wanted with a pencil the way a tattoo could. So I guess if big bushy eyebrows are in, I'm SOL anyway! The fading of pigment is scary, but you have to touch up just like any tattoo. Another thing - natural eyebrows lower and sag with age just as much as tattooed ones.... so I think that's irrelevant. 

I've been considering permanent makeup for awhile now and it's nice to see such a good outcome! Unfortunately, I'm not sure when I'll have $400 to throw at it. The other day I had a chunk of my eyebrow rub off in public for the first time, and I was so embarrassed! Gets me really thinking about it... and I want to look alive when I wake up! D:


----------

